

Conficker wakes up and has a business model? - noodle
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/its_alive_conficker_wakes_up_and_now_it_has_a_business_model.php

======
tialys
This sounds just like Vundo (and may even be a mistake?). If this is true, my
job just got a LOT harder... I work tech support for my university, and so far
we've seen little of conficker, but TONS of Vundo (which does the same
thing... it installs a 'spyware remover' and charges for it).

I'd be interested to see if anyone has actually paid for this. I've worked
with/seen hundreds of cases of people who could barely turn on a computer, yet
weren't fooled by this sort of 'pay me or die' scam. Does anyone actually fall
for this crap?

Random plug: I made a site to direct users to since spyware is such a big
problem on campus -- it's a wip, so if you have ideas, email me (See my
profile).

<http://hownottogetspyware.com/>

------
SamAtt
What's weird to me is the media is all over the place about Conflicker when it
doesn't do anything. Then it eventually does exactly what the media predicted
it would (download spyware/malware) and no one but the tech media seems to be
covering it.

It's item #19 on cnn.com right now

